# Ishouldhaveknown llega a los 1.000



## Antpax

¡¡¡Enhorabuena Shudd!!! Por fin llegaste a la cifra mítica de los 1.000 . Muchas Felicidades chica, te mereces que te feliciten como Dios manda, pero me temo que tendrás que conformarte conmigo, de momento, que soy bastante soso. 

Pues eso que felicidades, seguro que en dos días me pillas (en número porque en calidad fijo que ya me has pillado o superado ).

Un abrazote para las Valencias 

Unas cervecitas para celebrarlo.

Antie


----------



## Rayines

> ..........me temo que tendrás que conformarte conmigo............


¡Bueno, acá llego yo que soy un cascabel! 

*¡¡Felicitaciones Ishouldhaveknown (you know)!!*

No nos cruzamos a menudo en el foro, pero sí te veo seguido en el diccionario.

*¡¡Por muchos miles más!!

*​

​


----------



## romarsan

¡Segundito! ¿Que es eso de montaros una fiesta solitos y dejarnos al resto de "felicitadores" fuera? 

Feliz postiversario guapa. Un placer encontrarme contigo.

Luego vengo con la tarta que está el antivirus actualizándose y me bloquea el programa 

Un besote


----------



## turi

romarsan said:


> ¡Segundito! ¿Que es eso de montaros una fiesta solitos y dejarnos al resto de "felicitadores" fuera?
> 
> Feliz postiversario guapa. Un placer encontrarme contigo.
> 
> Luego vengo con la tarta que está el antivirus actualizándose y me bloquea el programa
> 
> Un besote



Eso digo yo!!  Pasa a buscarme Ro, que me vengo contigo, viendo quien se va sumando a la fiesta y los que me han dicho que vendrán, seguro que se convierte en un fiestón, Tráete la furgona que sabiendo que está Ant habrá que reponer muuucha cerveza!!

FELIZ PUESTA DE LARGO EN EL FORO ISHOULDHAVEKNOWN!!!!!!

Seguro que coincidiremos en algún hilo más después de la resaca!!

Que te lo pases requetebien!!

Juan


----------



## Vampiro

Cómo me iba a perder una fiestoca organizada por Antie... jejjejeee
¡¡Salud!!
Por los mil, y por los que vendrán.
Un abrazo.
_


----------



## romarsan

Aquí estoy de nuevo 

Vamos a ver, de momento tenemos cervecitas del tio Antie, a ver si le gusta al personal el agua de Valencia 

Y a ver como resulta este pastel

Abrazos
Ro


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Ah, pero cómo... ¿aún no tenías mil?

Vaya despiste el mío.... ¡mil felicidades, I should! 

I should have known better with a girl like you
that we would love everything that you do
and we do!


----------



## SDLX Master

Dear Ishouldhaveknown, 
I should have, but I didn't, but now that I do, *Happy 1K!!!*


----------



## Tampiqueña

*¡Muchas Felicidades Ishouldhaveknown!*​
Me enteré de que había fiesta y no podía dejar de pasar por aquí porque siempre es un gusto felicitar a una compañera en un postiversario tan importante como el primero (claro que cada 1,000 vale la pena volver a celebrar ).

¡Ah! No vengo con las manos vacías, aquí traigo mi aportación a la "pachanga":
piñatas
dulces
botanitas

Un abrazo,
Tampiqueña


----------



## UVA-Q

Felices 1,000!!!!!   Que tengas muchas más aportaciones...  Espero me disculpes por llegar con las manos vacías, pero mi enlace está que lloras  

Saludos


----------



## Kibramoa

*Muchas felicidades en tu postiversario I should have known.

Como cada quien trae algo de su tierra, te dejo un regalito mexicano. 

Saludos. *​


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Bueno, bueno, bueno...me lo estaba imaginando Ant. Si vierais la que tengo liada en casa...,pero como está muy feo no pasarse por una fiesta en tu honor me escapo un poquito. 

Muchas gracias a todos. Ant me convenció para que no me apuntara al "No,thanks" pero me está dando vergüencilla. Mis mil se ven un poco ridis comparados con los vuestros. ¡Mira que sois charlatanes, eh! 

*Ant*, gracias por la fiesta. Has acertado con las cervezas, las Mahou de toda la vida. ¡Qué majo eres, che!

*Rayines*, llegas la primera, bienvenida a mi fiesta. Lo del diccionario me tiene enganchada. Tengo que hacer un esfuerzo por dejar algo a los demás. Ja,ja. Y luego me las borran en las revisiones. 

*Romarsan*, veo que te dicen Ro, ¿puedo?. Esa tarta tiene una pinta estupenda. Te guardo un trozo para el lunes y nos la desayunamos en el diccionario.. Detallazo lo del agua de Valencia, que parece mentira pero no la pruebo desde hace siglos. Cuidadín que sube que no veas.

* Turissa*, veo que ya has estado en alguna fiesta con Ant. ¿La cerveza en furgoneta, dices?
*
Vampiro*, gracias. Sí, alguno más caerá.

*Valeria*, No sabes lo que ma ha costado llegar a los 1.000. Las tonterías que he tenido que decir en hilos que no sabía ni de qué iban. 

*SDLX*, Thanks, see you in the forum.

*Tampiqueña*, Eso sí que son unas piñatas bonitas y no las birrias que venden por aquí. Esto ha quedado precioso. Y esos dulces..y esos nachos, ¡¡Plis, que estoy en plena "operación bikini"!!!!!

*UVA-Q*, lo importante es que hayas venido. 

*Kibramoa*, ¡Con lo que me gusta el tequilaaaa!!. Menos mal que es Sábado...aunque mañana tengo que estar presentable, que tengo fiesta en casa.

Lo dicho, gracias a todos y sobre todo a ti Ant, por estar pendiente de estos detalles. Me ha gustado mucho la fiesta. La próxima a los 5.000 

Un abrazo a todos, nos vemos pronto.

Elena


----------



## Calambur

¡Hey, hey! no me dejen afuera. Con tantas cosas ricas y habiendo cerveza, también yo quiero sumarme a la felicitación.


----------



## romarsan

Ishould haveknown said:


> *Romarsan*, veo que te dicen Ro, ¿puedo?. Esa tarta tiene una pinta estupenda. Te guardo un trozo para el lunes y nos la desayunamos en el diccionario.. Detallazo lo del agua de Valencia, que parece mentira pero no la pruebo desde hace siglos. Cuidadín que sube que no veas.
> 
> Elena



Claro que puedes guapa


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Gracias Ro.

Calambur, gracias por pasarte. Nos vemos en el hilo de Misifú.

Un saludo


----------



## swift

Debí haber sabido que cumplías ... Como llego un poco tarde, te traigo un pequeño obsequio: ¡clic! Y por si no te gustan los Beatles ...

Casi no hemos tenido intercambios, pero he seguido con interés tus valiosas aportaciones al Community Translation Project.

Felicidades, y nos vemos pronto para tus 2000 (vas a ver que de ahora en adelante, los posts se multiplicarán, y al cabo de un rato, ya ni te darás cuenta de su número).

Saludos,


J.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Hola Swift, 

Sí que conozco ese ojo felino.

La foto de los 1.000 preciosa. 
Gracias por traer algo de música, the Beatles will do fine.

Tenéis que enseñarme a hacer regalitos. ¿Alguien me puede explicar cómo se cambia la dirección de un link por un "aquí" de esos que funcionan?.

Nos vemos.
Shudd


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Qué más quisiera, guapa, pero a mi lo de los regalitos por link se me da fatal... por eso no pude enviarte ninguno...

Lo único que puedo decirte es que si supiera cómo, te lo habría enviado... y la intención es lo que cuenta y tal (no es tacañería, lo juro!)


----------



## Rayines

Ishould haveknown said:


> Tenéis que enseñarme a hacer regalitos. ¿Alguien me puede explicar cómo se cambia la dirección de un link por un "aquí" de esos que funcionan?.
> 
> Nos vemos.
> Shudd


Es muy sencillo; te lo explico, porque total aquí no se considera off-topic . (Para Valeria también).
1) Busco, por ejemplo en Google imágenes, la que quiero reproducir.
2) Amplío esa imagen, y con el mouse derecho cliqueo en "propiedades". Copio el url que aparece allí.
3) Vuelvo al mensaje que estoy mandando por WR. Escribo la palabra que quiero que se resalte, como "aquí", o "este regalo". La selecciono; voy a la pelotita azul con dos eslabones en los íconos de arriba, y cliqueo. Copio en la ventana que se abre el link (cuidando de que no quede el anterior hhtp). Acepto, y puedo resaltar en negrita la palabra del mail:
Ejemplo: Recibe esta hermosa *torta* .


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

A ver, regalo postiversario para Ishould......

Se supone que debería ser un peluchito. ¿Se ve?


----------



## swift

Hola:

Otra técnica: Escribes [url=www.direccióndelapáginadondeaparecelaimagen.com]Una palabra o frase[/url]

[url=http://www.scrapsweb.com.br/arquivos/Flores-e-Rosas/scrapsweb_flores_e_rosas-554764.jpg]Una flor.[/url]

Una flor.

Inténtalo. 

Sí se ve, Vale. Son dos koalas de lo más tiernos.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Y esto continua, jaja...

Muchas gracias a todos. Me gustaría corresponder pero soy muy mala buscando imágenes...solo encuentro cursiladas...ja, ja. 

Bueno, imaginaos un fuerte abrazo de mi parte.
Elena


----------

